# 2002 Maxima needed



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NPM needs a 2002 Maxima to test a Cold Air Intake.

You can have the intake... the only requirment is that you install it and dyno it. If you live in So Cal we can arrange a dyno run for you at R&D


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

yea...what do i need to do to install it....any holes drilled into my car? whats going to be done, and how was it made...im in fullerton...not too far from huntington....24.38 mins from the beach(go surfing in the morning) ...well i have a 2k2 black max w/ a stillen intake....uh...nothing else performance wise.....

ill prob. do it....and how much will the dyno run?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm interested if you have some pics of what you have.

I have WarpSpeed's new Y & B pipes on my car already with dyno numbers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

you there man??? im interested but you're not repkying


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes you will have to enlarge the hole to install the cai into the bumper area... This is a brand new Cold Air Intake made by a known company....

mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Got any takers yet?


----------

